# First Person Video: A-6 Carrier Trap



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2006)

Go Navy!


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 6, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2006)

Good find.


----------

